# Connexion imparfaite itunes - Apple TV



## JIN Moyan (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je ne peux plus visionner, sur ma télé, les films stockés sur l'itunes de mon imac via l'apple TV. En revanche, je n'ai aucun problème pour lancer de la musique ou des clips vidéos depuis mon imac sur la télé via l'Apple TV. De même je peux lire les films stockés sur mon Ipad sur ma télé via l'Apple TV. 

Donc pour faire simple, les seuls fichiers pour lesquels je reçois un message d'erreur sont les films sur l'ordinateur : "Une erreur sest produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay «*Apple*TV*». La connexion réseau a expiré." La connexion réseau ne pose pas de problème puisque je peux lire de la musique....

Je cherche depuis 2 jours sur Internet, et là je sèche.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

